# Funkin Audio FASL Review



## CarlosTj664 (Feb 19, 2013)

My review of the Funkin Audio 10inch FASL subwoofer. Enjoy.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

This isnt a review. Its a overview.


----------

